# Mandarin duck in SE Ga



## XJfire75 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey guys a buddy killed a Drake Mandarin duck yesterday morning in a woodie hole. How rare are they and anyone else killed one?

He's goin on the wall. Didn't even know what he was til I got service later in the day to google it. 

Gorgeous bird. Never heard or seen one in the wild. 

We also killed limits among 5 of us. Good second season opener!


----------



## wray912 (Dec 9, 2012)

Somebodys eacaped pet, they are native to eastern asia so if he got lost he was severely lost


----------



## XJfire75 (Dec 9, 2012)

That's what I told him. We were rippin on him hard about a wood duck "gettin" with a pheasant or rooster hah.


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 9, 2012)

- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -Sounds like yall had a good morning!!


----------



## XJfire75 (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha ima show him this thread. He was jacked up about killin an oriental bird haha. 

Still gonna make an awesome mount and they're rare.


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 9, 2012)

I edited my last comment. I was thinking off a different duck. Not that one. 

That is a cool looking duck. Very well could have been lost yah never know. Any pictures?


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 9, 2012)

pics?


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 9, 2012)

I read mandarin and a muscovey duck popped to the brain. Muscovey is the farm duck i was thinking of


----------



## rhodes31072 (Dec 9, 2012)

I only personally know of one other mandarin duck that has been killed in south Georgia, also a drake.  Congrats on the rare trophy!


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 9, 2012)

And btw, any duck can be a pet, just got done looking at efowl.com

If i had a pond id have me my own little duck population going on!


----------



## XJfire75 (Dec 10, 2012)

Side by side comparison 





My drake woody I'm puttin on the wall. Lots of purple on top of his head too.


----------



## XJfire75 (Dec 10, 2012)

Big swole it's straight man I though it mighta been a farm raised duck too. Still mighta been. Haha

Yeah I googled it some an heard there's only a few hundred in the states.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 10, 2012)

Good lookin bird for sure.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 10, 2012)

Cool bird


----------



## andyparm (Dec 10, 2012)

My buddy killed one about 10 years ago in a swamp in SE Georgia. We were kinda stalking through in the middle of the day. He shoots and starts yelling my name like a bear was after him and when I get over to him thats what he had. Beautiful bird. It had a yellow o-ring type band on his leg. Definitely escaped some exotic bird farm or something. He mounted it standing on a piece of drift wood. Awesome mount. Congrats on a rare bird.


----------



## FOD (Dec 10, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 10, 2012)

nice I would find the best tax. I could I hang that guy on the wall


----------

